# Bugs And Critters



## Xetzyr (Aug 1, 2018)

This thread is for images and discussion of iddy bitty God's critters...





Blue Morpho Butterfly...




Not sure what this is...




Queensland Turquoise Earthworm...




A fine assortment of boxed bugs for display...


----------



## Xetzyr (Aug 1, 2018)

Green Tree Ants... I think these things spit acid.


 

Hornet Moth...


 

Pink Katydid...


 

Neotropical Cockroach...


 
Blue Winged Mantis...


----------



## Eels (Aug 1, 2018)

I'm quite fond of Spike the Art Beetle.


----------



## Nekromantik (Aug 1, 2018)

The best moth.


----------



## Piss Clam (Aug 1, 2018)

There is a South American beetle where you can pop the back of it and scoop up the insides for a tasty snack.

For the life of me I cannot find what I read years ago about it.


----------



## cornucopia (Aug 1, 2018)

bugs are such good dudes


----------



## BeanBidan (Aug 1, 2018)

Those little jumping spiders make me happy.


 
green bottleblue tarantula


----------



## Prince Jello (Aug 1, 2018)

I'm too lazy to find images of my favorite insects, so here's a bumblebee (bombus impatiens) from my garden. We planted some oregano and its flowers are quite popular.


----------



## Xetzyr (Aug 1, 2018)

Jumping spiders are definitely the cutest, anything that's got fluff/fuzz is like automatic "no squish" for me...


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 2, 2018)

Moths are the cutest fucking thing. We need more.


----------



## Xetzyr (Aug 2, 2018)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Moths are the cutest fucking thing. We need more.



Antherina Suraka...


 

Golden Emperor Moth...


 

Luna Moth...


 

Saturniid Moth...


 
Deep Blue Menander Metalmark...


 
Zygaenidae (some of them have clear wings)...


----------



## Xetzyr (Aug 2, 2018)

Cecropia Moth...


 
Comet Moth...


 

Madagascan Sunset Moth...


 
Pretty...


 

Its wing scales close up...


 

ZOOM AND ENHANCE!


----------



## Xetzyr (Aug 3, 2018)

Jewel Caterpillar...


 
Rainbow Jewel Caterpillar...


 
 Spun Glass Slug Moth...


 

Evolved state...


 

Acraga Coa...


 



 

Golden Dragonfly...


----------



## Coldgrip (Aug 4, 2018)

Xetzyr said:


> Golden Dragonfly...


Isn't this a collectable in a Rare game?


----------



## Xetzyr (Aug 4, 2018)

Golden Cacoon Butterfly...


 

Can't remember what these are called... like crab spiders or... something or other... shiny purpular crab spider...


 

Honey pot ants!  These are good eatin, down in Australia, just ask the Aboos...


 

Bitey grub thing...


 
Mirrored buttsack spider (I'm just making these up now)...


 
Milkweed ass lantern spider...




 FUCK NO! (with brood)


 

A whole God damn mess of FUCK NO! in their natural habitat...


----------



## Xetzyr (Aug 4, 2018)

Cutey butt face intimidation spider...


 
LET ME IN I'M A FAIRY!


 

Bald Face Bastard Wasp (aka Cow Killer Wasp)...


 

Fire Ants...


 
This is the DO NOT TOUCH! caterpillar...


 

Ladybug Mimic Spider... or Gay Trap Spider as I like to call it...


----------



## Gutpuke (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Bugaboo (Aug 6, 2018)

Raised a few black swallowtail caterpillars last year.


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 7, 2018)

This is the velvet worm! They are in the Onychophora phylum and are not bugs but rather panarthropods! Extremely rare and not studied much due to their elusive nature, velvet worms live in I think Costa Rica and are most famous for their ability to shoot out two strings of a slimy substance that holds down their prey. Pretty cool dudes


----------



## Sundae (Aug 7, 2018)

Ever since I was a little kid, I've always had a fascination with metallic/shiny bugs & beetles.



























Cuddly Pirate said:


> Moths are the cutest fucking thing. We need more.



The best moth (aside from Mothra):









And let's not forget Mothra Leo:


----------



## Coldgrip (Aug 8, 2018)

Vampire moths. Best of all, they only recently moved onto sucking human blood.












I can't wait for the next horrifying bug evolution to happen.


----------



## Eels (Aug 28, 2018)

Another quality beetle.


----------



## cornucopia (Aug 28, 2018)

all critters are good critters


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Oct 14, 2018)

My pet Goliath Bird Tarantuala.
 
Cinnabon Moth I found in Donegal.
  
Unknown moth


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 14, 2018)

This thread is motherfucking Islamic.


----------



## Konover (Oct 14, 2018)

millipedes are based and white.


----------



## 0 2 (Oct 14, 2018)

Giraffe weevils are the weirdest looking little boogers and always look like they're trying to eavesdrop on a conversation.





And while not quite an insect (it's a cephalopod, I think), the bunny slug is one the cutest sea creatures.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Oct 14, 2018)

Green lacewing


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Oct 14, 2018)

Random moths


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Oct 15, 2018)

A rather large Cellar/Daddy long legs Spider that lives above my bed.
Pretty much been my "roommate" for over a year now, there's a couple of smaller ones hanging about the house and in other areas of my room as well.


----------



## XYZpdq (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Sundae (Oct 16, 2018)

I wouldn't want to be stung by one of these:










Earlier I found out these exist - Mantidflies:









As well as these - Giraffe-Necked Assassin Bugs:


----------



## Spelling Bee (Oct 16, 2018)

A neon cuckoo bee:


----------



## Jellyfish (Oct 23, 2018)

Rambutanura hunanensis


 
Saturniidae caterpillar


 
Wooly aphid


 
Honeybee Pupae


 
Honeybees and a weird moth


----------



## Dammit Jim (Oct 21, 2020)

Post your bugs. I'll start.




carpenter bee



devil's coach horse beetle


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 21, 2020)

Spoiler: Spider 



Black velvet spider


----------



## Miss Misery (Oct 21, 2020)

The Wogglebug.

Edit: Also spiders aren't bugs. Are we allowing arachnids in this bug thread? :autism: I love spiders...

Edit 2: Slugs are also not bugs, they're molluscs. :double autism: But also I like banana slugs so...


----------



## Childe (Oct 21, 2020)

Banana slugs are the cutest.

Edit: Just kidding.


Spoiler: this is actually the cutest bug


----------



## j666 (Oct 21, 2020)

various isopods


gaudy sphinx moth


scolopendra centipede with babies


very tiny praying mantis


----------



## ZombiefiedFerret (Oct 21, 2020)

Fluffy moth.


----------



## Krystal (Oct 21, 2020)

Can always use free pest control.


----------



## Miss Misery (Oct 21, 2020)

Thistledown velvet ant (actually a wasp) - _Dasymutilla gloriosa_


----------



## JEB! (Oct 21, 2020)

moths are bretty good


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## AMERICA (Oct 21, 2020)

I FUCKING LOVE BUGS
HERE IS A MANTIS FLY.






FLORAL MANTIS:



ORCHID MANTIS:


GHOST MANTIS:





BONUS: ROSY MAPLE MOTH. LOOK AT THIS CUTE MOTHERFUCKER


GOLDEN TORTOISE BEETLE (CHANGES COLORS - NEAT!)





ASSASSIN BUG. PUT A JIHAD ON ALL OF ANTKIND. WEARS THEIR BODIES AS A MORBID TROPHY:


----------



## [Redacted]-san (Oct 21, 2020)

In my opinion, I think roaches and bees are pretty cute, it's ok to disagree with me on that.


----------



## Dammit Jim (Oct 21, 2020)

Plastic Inevitable said:


> The Wogglebug.
> 
> Edit: Also spiders aren't bugs. Are we allowing arachnids in this bug thread? :autism: I love spiders...
> 
> Edit 2: Slugs are also not bugs, they're molluscs. :double autism: But also I like banana slugs so...


Spiders are allowed. As are slugs.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Oct 21, 2020)

Can't have a cute bug thread without this.


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Rei is shit (Oct 22, 2020)

All of the "hummingbird" moths are pretty great. And they fly exactly like their namesake.


----------



## Red Hood (Oct 22, 2020)

Plastic Inevitable said:


> The Wogglebug.
> 
> Edit: Also spiders aren't bugs. Are we allowing arachnids in this bug thread? :autism: I love spiders...
> 
> Edit 2: Slugs are also not bugs, they're molluscs. :double autism: But also I like banana slugs so...


"Bugs" does not necessarily mean insects. You can call insects, arachnids, annelids, and even crustaceans bugs.


----------



## Un Platano (Oct 22, 2020)

Jumping spiders!



Wheeeeeee!


----------



## Miss Misery (Oct 22, 2020)

The Shadow said:


> "Bugs" does not necessarily mean insects. You can call insects, arachnids, annelids, and even crustaceans bugs.


Bugs, scientifically, are generally known as "true bugs".

(Note: I did flag myself as :autistic: thanks. But all kidding aside, I love this thread and the arachnids and molluscs and any other "bugs" contained within.)


----------



## Orc Girls Make Due (Oct 22, 2020)

Look at this boy.


----------



## theshep (Oct 22, 2020)

Not really bugs, but there are some cool looking sea slugs.

Pikachu:

Blue Dragon:

Sea Bunnies:


----------



## Queen Of The Harpies (Oct 22, 2020)

Giant weta <3


----------



## LateNightMuffin (Oct 22, 2020)

These bad boys and girls, the Lord Howe Island Stick Insects, were thought to be extinct, wiped out by introduced rats. Then a few dead ones were discovered on the tiny island of Ball's Pyramid. This very difficult place.




In 2001 they found 20 lives ones, and started a captive breeding program. now there are thousands of them, and some have been re-released into the wild.

Fun fact: they form pair bonds, and the pairs will sometimes sleep arms wrapped over the other's body.


----------



## Dammit Jim (Oct 22, 2020)

LateNightMuffin said:


> View attachment 1678879
> These bad boys and girls, the Lord Howe Island Stick Insects, were thought to be extinct, wiped out by introduced rats. Then a few dead ones were discovered on the tiny island of Ball's Pyramid. This very difficult place.
> 
> View attachment 1678880
> ...


Was going to react with  but that last bit tugged on my heart strings.


----------



## Devyn (Oct 22, 2020)

Virginian Tiger Moth


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Oct 22, 2020)

Crabs are such polite eaters. They clean their eyes and take dainty bites. Cheese makes them forget their manners.


----------



## ZombiefiedFerret (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 23, 2020)

Not all insects are disgusting or repulsive take monarch butterflies




Did you know? The aztecs worshiped the monarchs believing their migration to Mexico every fall was the spirts of their ancestors returning from the dead to be with their living realitives again? This belief was later partially integrated into the dia day los muteros or day of the dead festival aka Mexican Halloween


----------



## Un Platano (Oct 23, 2020)

The one bug that I'll always disagree on are hummingbird moths.





These fuckers are huge where I live. I like spiders and bees and things, but not these guys. Get out the tennis racket.


----------



## KooksandFreaks (Oct 23, 2020)

Xetzyr said:


> Green Tree Ants... I think these things spit acid.
> View attachment 509102
> 
> Hornet Moth...
> ...


What's the plane to Europe like?



horrorfan89 said:


> Not all insects are disgusting or repulsive take monarch butterflies
> View attachment 1680927
> 
> Did you know? The aztecs worshiped the monarchs believing their migration to Mexico every fall was the spirts of their ancestors returning from the dead to be with their living realitives again? This belief was later partially integrated into the dia day los muteros or day of the dead festival aka Mexican Halloween


Heh, Envirnnmmental Defecne Fund jisut sent me that exact same image.

If any bug gets near me? Cook 'em and eat 'em.

Saw a giant cricket a couple of times.


----------



## Android raptor (Oct 23, 2020)

Anyone else raise bugs? I keep roaches and arachnids. I've had centipedes and millipedes in the past and would like to get more in the future.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Oct 23, 2020)

Two hermie buddies.


----------



## MoffAlbert (Oct 23, 2020)

I don't really have any pictures or videos to add, just personal experience. I used to be deathly afraid of most forms of bugs, but as of the past half decade, I've become increasingly okay with all sorts of bugs, even house centipedes. All animals have a purpose, and I only really kill the ones that try to drink my blood or eat my food. I've gotten to the point where I handle spiders and put them in places where they're out of harm's way. 

I'm especially fond of millipedes. They're so harmless and shy and slow moving.


----------



## Android raptor (Oct 23, 2020)

This is one of my bugs. I've had a lot of trouble with this species but I'm not giving up.


----------



## Dammit Jim (Oct 24, 2020)

Android raptor said:


> This is one of my bugs. I've had a lot of trouble with this species but I'm not giving up.


He’s juicy


----------



## KooksandFreaks (Oct 25, 2020)

Android raptor said:


> Anyone else raise bugs? I keep roaches and arachnids. I've had centipedes and millipedes in the past and would like to get more in the future.


Man, that shit is deeply creepy. On a visceral level.

Usually, I'll just squish spiders and beetles in the house when I see them.

The other day? Had a Jerusalem cricket in the house. Weird fucking bug.

Way too big and juicy for me to confront. Trapped it under a glass and my husband put it outside when he got home.


----------



## Coldgrip (Oct 25, 2020)

Spoiler: My favorite bugs











Let's Find Out! said:


> View attachment 1678481
> Thistledown velvet ant (actually a wasp) - _Dasymutilla gloriosa_


IIRC ants and wasps are closely related. So same difference really.


----------



## Miss Misery (Oct 25, 2020)

Coldgrip said:


> Spoiler: My favorite bugs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I love technicalities...


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Oct 25, 2020)

Cicadas are cute once you get past their cries. Which is hard since the _Diceroprocta apache_ is one of the loudest cicadas in the world and you can and will have multiple bugs in your yard at a time, sooooo... We leave our porch light on all night, so every summer night we just have cicadas from the yard tree (probably also neighboring trees) camping by the light, and they get fluttering _mad_ every time the door opens. They'll just dive bomb you for it, and the impact hurts lol. And they like dying on our porch, too, and they're so light. They're fat bugs but they weigh like absolutely nothing and they just... crumble.

I didn't take pictures, but we were lucky to see a brood molt in our backyard one summer night this year. It's pretty cool to see these white grub-looking winged bugs just wriggle themselves out of the shell and then climb up the tree to harden in the humidity overnight.





The cicadas here don't sound impressive compared to other species, but I like listening for them around the end of May, that's the earliest I've been able to hear them.


----------



## Devyn (Oct 26, 2020)

I don't know what species this is but it's adorable:



Eggs that look like tiny blob creatures:


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Positron (Feb 2, 2021)

Oooh what's this and where can I get one?


(Unfortunately this is fake)


----------

